# is it joke or not ???



## Dan72ccx (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBa6Md0w_-k and his video on website ?
thank you for comments
Regards


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dan72ccx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBa6Md0w_-k and his video on website ?
> thank you for comments
> Regards



Looks real to me. You're not getting to see all of the steps and there are several different things being shown (not step by step instructions). Also, it looks like they used too much nitric acid and then had to use a lot of SMB to get the gold to drop.

I could be wrong since I'm still pretty new at this but that's what I get from the video.


----------



## Dan72ccx (Mar 3, 2014)

hmm but i never see the gold getting dissolve first before the metal


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 3, 2014)

Why promote this stuff?

Jim


----------



## Dan72ccx (Mar 3, 2014)

not promoting only asking if it possible


----------



## sharkhook (Mar 3, 2014)

It is not a joke (well kind of not). Send them some money and they will tell how to do the right things the wrong way. All of this can be learned here, and the right way. I have seen the videos and none of them are teaching you anything. They are all about selling their how to books. Just another advertisement looking for those who don't want to do the research for themselves.


----------



## Dan72ccx (Mar 3, 2014)

OK i learn from hiya how to extracting gold big thank you for the forum and people who share all, but they shoving gold dissolving before the metal how ?


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 3, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> Why promote this stuff?
> 
> Jim



Just in case that was directed at me, I wasn't promoting it either. I can't even read whatever language it is in. I was just guessing but it looked like the video was showing bits and pieces of the process. Now that I think about it, it probably is just advertising their book. 

There was a couple (at least) things I seen that didn't look quite right to me like going straight to dissolving the gold and using more ?SMB? than should have been needed if there wasn't excess ?nitric?

No need to buy that book (if that's what was being advertised) since all the information needed is right here on this forum.

Like I said, I'm still new at this.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi friends!
I just posted a warning in the video's comments! It's indoors and the fumes are drifting to the right where to person appears to be. can't believe it!

artart47


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dan72ccx said:


> OK i learn from hiya how to extracting gold big thank you for the forum and people who share all, but they shoving gold dissolving before the metal how ?



You might be able to do it that way but you would have to catch it before enough base metals got dissolved to precipitate the gold back out of the solution. I'm not saying that is the right way to do it, only that it might work. What they didn't show was cleaning up the precipitated gold powder before they dried and melted it. I expect there must have been more than water washes used. Like I said, they skipped some steps in their video and I think there was more than one process being shown.



sharkhook said:


> I have seen the videos and none of them are teaching you anything.



You are right. I already learned enough to be able to guess what they are doing in the video and follow along so I wasn't even thinking it was really just an advertisement.


----------



## Dan72ccx (Mar 3, 2014)

so it is a joke as we are learn how to and how it's difficult

Sorry for my not perfect English languish


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 3, 2014)

He could be showing cyanide leach; I understand that it will attack the gold more readily, and leave the base metals behind... but don't quote me on that! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Mar 3, 2014)

From my point of view, it looks like he might have been using two different leaches. One looked like SSN but I may be wrong. I have all the stuff to try the SSN leach. I may do a test batch and record everything.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2014)

My money's on cyanide the way it took the gold off selectively.

It shows the relative simplicity of the process but unfortunately without going into the associated safety issues.


----------



## Geo (Mar 4, 2014)

In the part where the solution was decanted from the pins and the solution was a light green looks like videos I've seen of the SSN leach. Thats why i commented on it. I dont think cyanide leach would have been so dark and green. Something in that part of the video put copper in solution. If you will notice, the solution from the first stripping was a different color than the second.


----------



## sharkhook (Mar 4, 2014)

Geo said:


> In the part where the solution was decanted from the pins and the solution was a light green looks like videos I've seen of the SSN leach. Thats why i commented on it. I dont think cyanide leach would have been so dark and green. Something in that part of the video put copper in solution. *If you will notice, the solution from the first stripping was a different color than the second.*



This is the the type of thing that has lead me to looking else where for true "How To'" information besides youtube (and I do like youtube). Watching closely there almost always seems to be something missing. Be it information or the posters lack of knowledge. But Geo has the knowledge I don't, he at least had some idea of where to start thinking of what to do with the information presented. I still watch youtube when I can, but I seem to see more misinformation now that I have been studying harder and watching video's of people connected to to this forum.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 4, 2014)

May be if some one who can understand the language we could invite them to explain a little on the forum.
That would be interesting.you never know some one might have come up with a new little twist.
But if all they are doing is trying to sell a book they wold not mind being agreed with by the exalted members of this forum.
If they are not on the level we would not get a positive result and that would answer that.
I do think it would be funny to put a really good video on youtube and see just how much AU one could convince people to flush down the loo.I have been messing around for years and have only just jumped up to the good stuff.May be C4r would like the comedy rights.
You could even in theory rais the price of the stock you held if there where enough idiots.which is the one resource of which there is an abundance on this planet.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 4, 2014)

As has been pointed out there are many steps not included in this video. I suspect that the initial stripping is done with cyanide from which the gold is precipitated with zinc dust, rinsed well, I hope, and then the resulting powder is redissolved in AR with far too much nitric and precipitated with SMB.
With no fume hood there are several parts of their processes that I'm not impressed with especially in regards to safety, my advice stick to the processes promoted here on the forum unless you really are set up to process by the methods shown in the video.


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am still NOT promoting this book but lets look at what is being offered:



> 1.1 Gold extraction Chemical
> 
> 1.2 Gold extraction Electricity
> 
> ...



Most of this information is available on this forum for FREE. The only catch is...You have to do the searching to find it and then sort through the posts to find what you need. As far as I can tell, nobody has compiled all of this information into a step-by-step book to guide the new people how to do this without wanting paid for their work.

That isn't a bad thing since it forces people to think and study what they have to do but all of this takes time. If you are not willing to spend the time to search for the information needed to do all of the steps necessary to find, extract, refine, and then recover the gold, then *MAYBE* buying an Ebook and video is an option. Not just from this particular advertisement but some of our own members sell their videos and books.

Want something for free? Make it yourself. Decide what information you need or want and then start searching. When you find that information, print it out and put it into a folder or binder. Now, if you really want to get fancy, organise that information and put it all into a word processor. Since this would likely contain other people's work and maybe even their pictures, you can't (shouldn't) sell this new book without first getting permission from everyone that provided that information. Maybe you could just give it back to the group as a free download? Would that be met with many thanks or be considered giving people a dangerous short cut to the knowledge needed to do this safely? Can you really condense all of the needed information into a book short enough that people would read? The Hoke book has a lot of information and many complain about how long it is. The forum handbook has much information but isn't really a step-by-step guide.

Well, enough of this. These are just some thoughts I had as I watched the video and then seen the reactions to it.

Edit: I thought about this idea some more and even started gathering up my notes and trying to come up with an outline for a book. I'm convinced that it can't be done in a way that could be shared with others. There is just too much chance that someone would hurt theirself or others and then decide it was the fault of the one or ones that put the book together. I still intend to make up my own notes and encourage others to do the same but I can't think of a way to write things without half the book being warnings and disclaimers.


----------

